# behr' 2024



## kilroywasthere (Jun 23, 2011)

does anyone out there have a practical working knowledge of behringer 2024, i am not a 'sound man' and was somewhat 'disappointed' by the owners 'manual'

guess i would like a 'book'................


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You have the manual then and are looking for something more, right?


----------

